# Stop smoking/buying cigars...



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Well thats whats gonna happen if you don't sign this

Can we sticky this unless there is one and I missed it.

Thanks!!

https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitio...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Not a sticky but there are two others on this topic.


----------

